# Favorite film of the last year?



## Violanthe (Nov 6, 2006)

What films have you seen that came out in the last year? Which is the best you saw? Which are some of your favorites? Which were a waste of money?


----------



## Halasían (Nov 9, 2006)

I enjoyed Cars the most of all the movies I went to see in the last year.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, I haven't really seen that many movies in the last year.

I enjoyed _Brokeback Mountain_, even though it was very sad. Although that was technically a 2005 release, I saw it at the beginning of '06.

_Transamerica_ was a fun ride, and Felicity Huffman is a great actress. She deserved to take that Oscar home.

And more recently, _Silent Hill_ had a refreshing horror story.


----------



## Violanthe (Nov 14, 2006)

I haven't heard of Silent Hill. Can you tell me more about it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 14, 2006)

http://imdb.com/title/tt0384537/

It has a decent plot and a great atmosphere.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 16, 2006)

I really enjoyed Lady in the Water, but I'm probably the only one in the world who did . . . and Lake House . . . most of the other movies I saw this year didn't live up to my expectations. I liked Pirates of the Carribean all right, but compared to the first it was just . . . meh. . . I am REALLY looking forward to Stranger than Fiction and Casino Royalle (neither of which are playing in my area yet). I hope they are as good as they look.


----------



## Varokhâr (Nov 16, 2006)

Borat - oh my gods, that is an irreverent _classic_


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Feet is the one for me. I loved it, and can't stop telling people to go see it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought Happy Feet was really sweet. Anything about penguins rocks though. 

Stranger than Fiction was pretty good, I thought, but my husband didn't look to thrilled. He laughed really hard in two places and the rest seemed to put him to sleep. So it is a matter of taste, I guess. I just loved the plot concept.


----------



## Jaberg (Feb 15, 2007)

Because of Winn-Dixie. Hands down.


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2007)

I adored Because of Winn-Dixie, but it is at least two years old. I got it for my little sister's birthday in August of 2005. That said, it is probably the most faithful and tenderly done rendition of a children's book I have seen in a long time, plus the performances from all the actors was stunning. Jeff Daniels did a convincing lead, but he was outshone by that adorable little girl and the two elderly women. Dave Matthews did an incredible job considering that he is a musician rather than an actor. That movie made me cry. Have you read the book? Kate DiCamillo is wonderful!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 15, 2007)

A surprise jewel was _Nanny McPhee,_ starring Emma Thompson as a magical nanny (NOT your Julie Andrews kind of nanny!) who began her stay with five monstrously behaved brats as fat and ugly with a bulbous nose full of varicose veins, a long buck tooth, one grown-together eyebrow, and huge hairy moles on her face. She had a magic cane she'd smack on the floor sending magic sparks everywhere. Every time she got the kids transformed to a higher level of civility and politeness, she became more beautiful. If you can, rent this — it's a LOT of fun!

Barley


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 16, 2007)

HLGStrider said:


> I thought Happy Feet was really sweet. Anything about penguins rocks though.


 
Yes, that's exactly what the person I saw it with said. She loves penguins, it's sort of her obsession.


----------

